
NASA Just Discovered an Asteroid Will Fly Annoyingly Close to Earth on Halloween - bsmith
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/nasa-just-discovered-an-asteroid-will-fly-annoyingly-close-to-earth-on-halloween?trk_source=popular
======
bsmith
More science: [https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-spots-the-great-pumpkin-
ha...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-spots-the-great-pumpkin-halloween-
asteroid-a-treat-for-radar-astronomers)

